# LG Unveils First Curved Soundbar (LGS855)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Electronics manufacturers have aggressively attacked the soundbar market space for a number of years, hoping to get into the pockets of consumers looking for better sound without sacrificing floor space and running wires. For a non-primary system, soundbars can offer a significantly improved sound experience over standard television speakers. There is a small problem, however, for those folks that have invested thousands of dollars in a new curved UHD set: a straight soundbar makes for an odd pairing. Until recently, Samsung was the only curved soundbar player in town.










Last week, LG jumped into the game by announcing the arrival of its first-ever curved sound bar. The LGS855 Music Flow Wireless Curved Sound Bar is designed to match the company’s growing stable of curved OLED televisions, helping to deliver appealing aesthetics for consumers looking to bring style to their living rooms. Adding to its room integration appeal, the unit can be placed on a tabletop or wall mounted.

"Our new premium Curved Sound Bar is the perfect complement to our stunning curved OLED TVs and offers consumers the best home entertainment experience with beautiful devices that look as great as they perform," said David VanderWaal, vice president of marketing, LG Electronics USA. "We welcome the new Curved Sound Bar to LG's Music Flow family, which offers virtually limitless listening choices and premium listening experience that's easy to enjoy."

The LA855M brings big guns to the game with a 360 Watt 4.1 channel speaker design, featuring a separate wireless subwoofer unit. Connectivity options include Bluetooth, WiFi, and HDMI. Using LG’s proprietary i-Sound mode, the LA855M detects incoming media content and automatically adjusts output settings to accommodate varied media including sports, movies, and music.










Integrating with LG’s Music Flow universe, the LA855M can play with other Music Flow gadgets as part of a multi-room sound system (think Sonos). With onboard WiFi, users can stream music directly from iOS and Android devices along with desktop computers. Music Flow devices work with Google Cast, which allows users to “cast” music with the touch of a finger. Google Cast works with most major online music services, including Google Play, Pandora, Songza, TuneIn, iHeartRadio, and Rdio.

Look for the LG Curved Sound Bar to be released sometime in October for $699 (MSRP).

_Image Credits: LG Electroincs_


----------



## iamwalter (Sep 3, 2015)

This looks nice!! I used to think Sound bars are are for people who want to save space. I have had the chance to listed to one of Yamaha's sound bar. And I was impressed!!! Lets wait and see what LG will offer!


----------

